# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  I'm going on a trip

## nothing

I have one friend in Michigan and I'm going to go visit. I hate the TSA, I think they engage in disgusting security theatre that destroys freedom and only makes complete idiots feel safe, but [BEEP] it, I'm going.

I think I'll get a ticket for Sept 3rd, I'm going to just go. My friend and his wife know all about me and don't expect me to be entertaining, so that's good.

I don't want to sit here anymore and die, I'll definitely kill myself if I keep sitting here and dwelling on my shitty misery, so I'm going to swallow all the intense anxiety about this trip and just GO.

I don't know how it will be, but I'm doing it anyway.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I have one friend in Michigan and I'm going to go visit. I hate the TSA, I think they engage in disgusting security theatre that destroys freedom and only makes complete idiots feel safe, but [BEEP] it, I'm going.
> 
> I think I'll get a ticket for Sept 3rd, I'm going to just go. My friend and his wife know all about me and don't expect me to be entertaining, so that's good.
> 
> I don't want to sit here anymore and die, I'll definitely kill myself if I keep sitting here and dwelling on my shitty misery, so I'm going to swallow all the intense anxiety about this trip and just GO.
> 
> I don't know how it will be, but I'm doing it anyway.



It sounds like you're thinking in healthy terms, which is awesome! A trip may help bring new perspectives. I know I always get inspired when I travel.

----------


## nothing

> It sounds like you're thinking in healthy terms, which is awesome! A trip may help bring new perspectives. I know I always get inspired when I travel.



Yeah, I'm realizing a few things. If I don't care if I live or die, then why not go on this trip? What's the worst that can happen? Could I die? Possibly, but I don't fear the sweet release of death anymore so whatever, I'm just going to do it.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yeah, I'm realizing a few things. If I don't care if I live or die, then why not go on this trip? What's the worst that can happen? Could I die? Possibly, but I don't fear the sweet release of death anymore so whatever, I'm just going to do it.



You might be surprised that the adventure will invigorate you. I worry too on airplane trips and long car trips, but the positive always outweigh the negative anxiety.

----------


## Skippy

Yaaaaay for trips n' stuff!  ::):

----------

